# patternless gecko progress shots



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

thought it was time to put some of the progress shots up from the patternless animals that I have been lucky enough to work with 

hatching






a few weeks old 





a few more weeks 





and this morning 






will be interesting to see how they grow up considering the different females that where used and I for one cant wait to work further with them 

this year I will be putting the patternless male over the Hypo females to produce hopefully in a season or two some Hypo patternless


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow wow wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 14, 2011)

stunning animals there kupps congrats


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> stunning animals there kupps congrats


 
thank you ben much appreciated


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 14, 2011)

Speechless, I've only started to get into Knob Tails and all your animals are amazing!


----------



## Jen (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy now Kupper. Thank you


----------



## GeneticProject (Feb 14, 2011)

nice hypo baby kups


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 14, 2011)

mate its looking good here's hoping it continues to brighten. Do you know if it's male or female?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 14, 2011)

Hot mate!


----------



## sammie-leigh (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome looking geckos you have there Kupper....

congrats and good luck with the future for these lil guys!

hope to see how they all turn out.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 14, 2011)

No waaaaaaaaaaaaay! The second last pic is amazing  thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! looks amazing

Ben


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 14, 2011)

nice work! i love that one titled this morning...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice kupper, but thats no hypo


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 14, 2011)

they look cool man.


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 14, 2011)

Very Nice Chris. Are your hypo females the same age?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 14, 2011)

You have had a good run with the patternless, more successful than most it seems. well done. CUUUUTEEEE !!!!


----------



## damian83 (Feb 14, 2011)

stunning animals there kupps nice work


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

the first patternless I have hatched is a female , the other two lots I am not sure at this stage but I am tipping I have another two pairs just looking at there undersides



Freeloader said:


> Very Nice Chris. Are your hypo females the same age?


 
the larger of the two is 2 year old and the one that I continue to show people photos of , the other one is her sister @ 1.5 old both of them have been breeding this season and are looking a tad worn out , the photo was taken during the middle of the day when they where in day time colors but are still stunning animals



Geckoman said:


> Very nice kupper, but thats no hypo


 
I think I just wee'd a little


----------



## James..94 (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice Kupper


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Very nice kupper, but thats no hypo


 
I think I just wee'd a little LOL thanks mate


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2011)

They look awesome Chris, all the best with the future progeny mate.


----------



## krusty (Feb 14, 2011)

not bad not bad at all.


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice Kupper hope your projects work out


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice Chris, I love the blue tones in the hypo females.


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Very nice Chris, I love the blue tones in the hypo females.


 
thanks mate .... in there full night time colors there more a violet tone they are truly my favs in the collections


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice hypo.


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Nice hypo.


 
thanks bluey


----------



## Knobbies (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking great Kupper. Keep up the good work.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 16, 2011)

Patternless Albino sunglow.... Make it and I'll be happy hahaha


----------



## kupper (Feb 16, 2011)

get me an albino and Ill be happy :lol:


----------



## kupper (Mar 6, 2011)

couple of shots


----------



## Jen (Mar 6, 2011)

sigh, gorgeous as usual.


----------



## thals (Mar 6, 2011)

They're looking awesome Chris, you'll get me obsessed with these things soon enough much to Dan's dismay :lol:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 6, 2011)

wow !! no wonder you are obsessed.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 7, 2011)

looking good Chris,. how many patternless have you bred now?


----------



## kupper (Mar 29, 2011)

bred enough to keep me happy


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 30, 2011)

That looks unreal. Well done mate!


----------

